# Halloween dinner party



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So my friend asked me if I would be willing to not have my H-party on the usual day so that she can have her daughter a halloween birthday party, she isn't to into halloween and has nothing! I was thinking that she must have bumped her head and wasn't gonna do that for her, but then I thought I could just change the night for mine and be a good friend. well now I am thinking a smaller intimate costume dinner might be even better. with lots of gross (looking) dishes and not a bunch of people running all threw my house.
So I will still be setting up as usual but no big party, any ideas for a dinner party?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've always wanted to do an intimate dinner party for 8 or 10 people... 

I imagine that first you need to figure out your theme and/or what kind of atmosphere... do you want gory and ghoulish? or do you want to go sophisticated? How many people?

That will help you determine what to serve and how to decorate.

I never got very far in planning anything concrete. However I thought I'd like a sit down dinner in the dining room, set up kind of like a creepy hall of a haunted manor house... maybe with lots of stone features and creepy aristocratic decor... perhaps I could have scary movies in the background like House on Haunted Hill, the old Universal classics or even a murder mystery... some movie that features old scary manors to tie in...

I'd probably serve food with an autumnal flair rather than food to look like body parts, with a few exceptions.

That's what is to my taste - but I think anything could work if you have a consistent theme/atmosphere. I enjoy small groups of close friends.

Let us know what you do!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Az ...
Can't she have the kids party during the day since she's not into Halloween / Then you could still do yours,which
BTW you're a better friend than she is I think. Anyways:
Mrs.W has the right idea..
It all depends on your likes and dislikes as to food served and decor used.
Check out some of the foods in this topic you may get some ideas there.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm back n forth with the situation, Oh and I do agree with you, I feel I am definately the better friend at this point, but part of is hoping that she will turn into a total Halloween freak like me and I'll end up with a prop buddy!*fingers crossed*, but the more I think about it the more I want my party, a dinner party would be nice but we all have kids and well ever had a dinner party with screaming kids running around? and we are each others baby sitters so that part of my idea is out the window. but I am still trying to work out the details, I'm sure I'll think of something. She did say she would have her party end early so I could have mine the same night but when I said around what time she said 9pm....it takes me all day to set up and do finishing touches so that would be impossible! if she wasn't going threw such a rough patch right now I wouldn't be so easily swayed.
there is NO way that I can skip Halloween at my house it is my Christmas! so I'm still working on my props and really not sure what I'll do in the end but it will be spooky,scarey and I"ll love it what ever it is. ;O)
I'm gonna read thru the recipes here n try see what sounds yucky hehehe


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

A couple of Ideas one we always get a on site baby sitter the parents pay a two dollars an hour a kid the sitters make bank and the kids are out of our hair.
Why not host a murder mystery?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya know I do have a 16yr. old daughter that is always asking for money....
I'll have to talk to her about that, thank you for the suggestion!
With a mystery party I'd have to assume that all invited would participate and well to be honest I am not sure that would go over well with this bunch, they're not as into Halloween as I and getting them to dress in a costume once a year is hard enough for me to do. 
I'm starting to think I need new friends! hahahaha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh I am so glad my kids are grown and out of the house/ But they come to the party every yr., wouldn't miss it ...
I'm sure your party was planned and dated well before. I know mine are, that night even for the next yr.
No way, No how I would do what she's asking.
Hope you found some good stuff in the food section
:xbones: Ghoul Luck to you...:jol: 

BTW...no minor kids at our partys period.. you must be 21 or older.
I don't even let my kids or my friends bring thier kids under age,,yeah I'm a meanie.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a Halloween themed dinner party last year- everyone loved it! I served on my solid black china with dingy burlap for the table cloth- I had orange napkins and used tiny skelies as napkin rings- I own a LARGE collection of black tiara dinnerware adn had big black diamond pointed goblets to drink from. I made little favors out of small plastic pumpkins and filled them with Halloween colored M&M's. I served normal food but gave it gross names- like hot maggot salad- stuiff like that. It was ALL adults adn the guests told everyone they knew about it- of course all my decor was out too!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

_Oh Goddess That sounds fun! I am still tossing around the ideas and trying to decide, Lilly I had a incident last year with alcohol and a minor and was lucky enough to catch it for any was drank so I (at first) was planning on 2 parties this year but with this request from this friend I was gonna just not do either, there are of course other things that are making be consider this request, my daughter wants a BBQ instead of a costume party  seeing as she is turning 14 this Oct. she doesn't want to be in costume with boys around haha and my family is just not ever in the spirit so I end up running around doing it all (happily) while they complain. I have talked to acouple people that said they were looking forward to my party this year and I told them they would be invited to what ever it is that I decide to do. Oh and of course I planned the date of this years party the night of last years party haha I made sure to tell my guests then hahaha. I have found some really cool recipes for a dinner party but I figue that I would use the recipes either way._


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about everyone dresses in their favorite nude Halloween character? LOL


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well let me go get some more attractive friends first hahaha


----------

